# Nano Modern Aquascaping



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

My lowlight minimalistic 7g cube:


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Simple and nice I like it

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Another beautiful "Jesse" scaping style


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

love it.
Nice and simple


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Another beautiful "Jesse" scaping style





Jaysan said:


> love it.
> Nice and simple


Thanks guys.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Before I removed some plants:


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome setup, crisp, clean, to the point. l love it long time


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Love it. 

What sand are you using?

If you want a challenge with switching to high-tech, I can picture Buces to replace the anubias - perhaps the Brownie Red variety?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the top plant is narrow leaf java fern it seems, or some type of java fern. But what is the type of plant lower down?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Anubius nana, / petite, golden varities


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Reckon said:


> Love it.
> 
> What sand are you using?
> 
> If you want a challenge with switching to high-tech, I can picture Buces to replace the anubias - perhaps the Brownie Red variety?


I forget the brand (maybe geosystem) but I bought it from Aquatic Kingdom. A bag for $20. No one really sells nice coarser sand 

About the high-tech, I wouldn't be interested since I love my low maintenance low light tanks too much. All I do is top up/clean glass and water change whenever I feel like it.

Also im starting a nano reef very soon so that will be my high tech project.


----------

